# It still hurts



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

My friends don't understand this because it's just a rat but I lost my girls last year, today. by a freak chance of nature they died within two days of each other. This time last year I was holding liesel as she literally died in my arms after a long hard battle with heart disease. my poor baby fought so hard and just couldn't win. It's been a year but I'll never forget holding her as the life left her body. And in two days it'll be the anniversary of Zoey s death now too. I'm so sad remembering.its been a year and I'm still crying thinking about my girls and how I miss them. I thought it'd be easier now having other rats but it's not the same.. don't get me wrong I love my living rats, I will be sad when they die too but I guess I thought having them would make me not miss liesel and Zoey but it doesn't.


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

The love of one pet can never replace the love of another no matter how strong our bond with our living pets may be. Some people just don't understand how special a bond between a human and animal can be. You can never replicate that bond just like you could never replace a human friend or family member that has passed. For your own piece of mind, try to spend the next few days thinking about the good times you had with your lost ones rather than the pain of the final moments. I know it can be hard not to dwell sometimes but it's better for you and for their memory if you can keep your thoughts as positive as possible. Maybe use the thread to share some humorous stories of your days with Liesel and Zoey? I always find laughter is the best medicine for pain.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks that's actually really helpful. laughter helps for sure. best medicine.  I didn't end up posting on forums yet but just sharing funny stories with my sister who also loved my girls helped.


----------



## FireDingo20 (Mar 20, 2015)

They don't know how much it hurts... They think it's just an animal, while it's your life, and is just as important to you as to cats for a cat addict, alcohol to an alcoholic. RIP.


----------

